# Sportfisher 5100??



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

I picked up a Mitchell 302, 300, and 302n and a sportfisher 5100 for 20bucks. Has anyone heard of the sportfisher 5100? Cleaned it up and it a nice looking reel just need info on it?


----------



## bigcountryboy (Aug 31, 2010)

I think it may have been a cheap knock off type reel from back in the day. I saw one listed on ebay right now and it has a sticker on the reel seat that says manufactured in korea and distributed by smart corporation.


----------

